
Ask HN: Why I can't find my site in Google? - dmitryame
I have recently launched a new web app https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wisaw.com<p>Google search console tells me that at least 88 pages were crawled and indexed. However, when I&#x27;m searching for any of these pages by keywords that appear in content -- non of these pages come up in search results. At first I thought to myself -- be patient. However, it&#x27;s been going on for more than 3 month. What am I doing wrong?
======
raviojha
To debug the process, you can start with searching Google for your own site.
The syntax is: "$searchQuery site:wisaw.com", for eg: "wisaw site:wisaw.com"

I got only 4 results with that search. So those 4 pages are definitely
indexed. You can check with different search queries for the rest of the
pages.

I observe that it's a photo only website. It's hard to get them ranked better
than sites with content. Search engines are smarter now, so adding title,
description, keywords, etc does not ensure it ranks better for those keywords.
It used to work, but not anymore. Search crawler check for actual content and
relevance.

Since its "an anonymous photo" app, you'll have to rely high on word of
mouth/social/referral traffic instead of organic sources.

------
thedevindevops
I could not find a robots.txt file on your site, also does your site have a
sitemap?

Consider adding:
[https://codelabs.developers.google.com/codelabs/structured-d...](https://codelabs.developers.google.com/codelabs/structured-
data/index.html#0)

